# Puppy scared of other dogs barking



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

My 3.5 month old GSD is scared when ever other dogs bark, near or far. If at my moms house he will run if her dogs bark at anything. Also while walking him, if he hears a dog bark in the distance or somewhere near by he gets scared and starts pulling towards home. Is this normal for a young pup? He has been socialized, met many other dogs/people/kids. Never to my knowledge had a bad experience with dogs barking.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

With the high number of cases of parvo here, Kimber didn't get out much before 16 weeks. When we first started walking her in public, she was would be nervous about dogs barking. Once she had a few experiences with dogs, her confidence has gone through the roof.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

He is only 12/13 weeks - I don't blame him for being a little frightened, some dogs can be scary for them at such a young age. He may also need to know that you will protect him and that he can trust you, next time you walk the street and hear another dog barking, just keep walking and ignore it - don't acknowledge it. If he stops and wants to go home, just gently pull his lead to make him keep walking. But don't push him or make him accept other dogs barking at him at this age, give him time and allow him to learn to trust you.


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> He is only 12/13 weeks - I don't blame him for being a little frightened, some dogs can be scary for them at such a young age. He may also need to know that you will protect him and that he can trust you, next time you walk the street and hear another dog barking, just keep walking and ignore it - don't acknowledge it. If he stops and wants to go home, just gently pull his lead to make him keep walking. But don't push him or make him accept other dogs barking at him at this age, give him time and allow him to learn to trust you.


I have tried, and as you said I do not push him. If he really dosnt we just head back. Although it is never dogs barking at him. It would be just a loud dog many houses or even block or so away. I do understand he is just a pup. Just hoping was normal!



Mikey von said:


> With the high number of cases of parvo here, Kimber didn't get out much before 16 weeks. When we first started walking her in public, she was would be nervous about dogs barking. Once she had a few experiences with dogs, her confidence has gone through the roof.


He has had many experiences. Just I guess not enough!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

ttrelfa3 said:


> I have tried, and as you said I do not push him. If he really dosnt we just head back. Although it is never dogs barking at him. It would be just a loud dog many houses or even block or so away. I do understand he is just a pup. Just hoping was normal!!


If he has a favored treat that he really loves, then you might be able to counter condition the fear. Does he also seem fearful if he hears barking on tv or radio?


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

OriginalWacky said:


> If he has a favored treat that he really loves, then you might be able to counter condition the fear. Does he also seem fearful if he hears barking on tv or radio?


I brought regular treats last time, Ill bring his special treats tonight. I dont watch a crazy amount of tv so doubt he has heard it yet. Maybe Ill youtube some dog barks and see how he reacts.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If you think about it...your pup is exploring a brand new world. A world where there are all sorts of interesting smells and sounds. Sometimes it can be over whelming for the pup. 

It's your job to let the pup know YOU are the protector. YOU are the leader! If there is something to worry about, YOU will let the pup know!!!

So, your pup is just poking around, smelling interesting things and suddenly he hears dogs sounding the alarm!!! Loud! Everyone is sounding the alarm! Holy Smokes!!! It's gotta be something big and scary and possibly Big Foot!! Gotta get out of harms way!!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!!!

If at that point you try to calm your pup you are telling the pup that there IS something to be scared of. There IS something to all the mess that he hears. What you want to do is tell your pup to ignore the silly dogs barking like a bunch of fools. Continue what you were doing before the reaction - walking. Use a super high value treat as a lure - use a squeaky toy as a lure - use your voice as a lure. 

If you know someone who has a solid dog, ask that they go with you for a walk. Let your pup see that the other dog isn't reacting. The pup is safe and walking is fun.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

That is a typical behavior for a young pup.


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Good to know its normal and a few ways to help him. Now its time to battle Giardia for a 3rd time


----------

